# TOHATSU 50 TLDI SERVICE COST?



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

You might want to double check but I dont think there is any service needed at 50 hours. Except changing the fluid in the lower end


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

MM is right, look at page 75 in the Owners Manual for the maintenance schedule. http://www.tohatsu.com/tech_info/own_man_pdfs/Toh_40B_50B_70B_90B_115A_TLDI.pdf


----------



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

what i neglected to mention is that the motor is a 2008. does that span of time with no service matter? thanks again.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes it does, you need a complete service including water pump, all filters, and oils. Don't forget about the water/fuel seperator.
I don't work on Tohatsu but a yamaha, merc, or zuke would be somewhere between $350-$500 keep in mind this is for a complete service which is what you need for a 2008 even though you only have 50hrs.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It cost anywhere from $5,000 to $8,500. 
Depending on which brand you choose to replace it with. 


;D 

I'm only kidding. I have no idea. I know getting my Tohatsu serviced was a real mission. I know it was under $100. But that was just lower unit oil, new seals, motor oil, oil filter, and spark plugs. No water pump. I didn't own it long enough to require a water pump service. 

Oh yea, my 'hatsu was a four stroke...


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.evinrude.com/en-US/Videos/Why-ETec/Easy-to-own

I actually contemplated the 50HP for a minute but the above 59 sec changed my mind.

On a side note, Those engines (hatsu) there is time frame also, not just hours.  If boat sits a while you may want to use suggested time instead of hours.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Do it yourself and save the money it's easy I do all my own


----------

